# Want to See a Tempo and a Rhythm, plus a new Symbol?



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, I just found out that Heart Of England Motorhomes have them in this weekend for their Hi Top open weekend event.

I am unable to go to the weekend due to work, but the owner has been most helpful, I am wondering if she really is a motorhome dealer, she is way too helpful.

At last I seem to have found a dealer I can do business with, Jane, to whom I spoke today, was great, explaining stuff in clear to understand terms, and shock horror, actually taking an interest in me!!!!

She just called me to say that the two Autocruise models have just arrived, so I am hoping to go see them tomorrow, it is a long way from Ipswich to Weedon, Northants Map of Dealer

Here is a link to the website of the company. Jane has also indicated she can compete very well on price with my local dealer, (who seems totally uninterested despite me placing a £250 viewing deposit!!) Heart of England

I hope she does not mind me saying the two Autocruise models have arrived, she has warned me that the press could be about taking pictures for the mags.

On that subject, Which Motorcaravan is out with a 4 way compare between the Tempo, the Auto Sleeper Symbol, and a Vanmaster Pecos, plus a Timberland.

The Tempo wins, although they all do well of course.

Kev


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Just a quick follow up, she has followed up today just as promised, come up with a deal better than anyone else can do, and I am hoping to go over to meet her next week.

My only problem now is being able to afford this damn MH given the appaling loss we are going to bear on an 8mth old Renault Scenic. We are looking like we will lose close to 50% of what we paid (and I worked for the Renault Dealer when I bought!)

Shocking.

Kev


----------



## burnzy (Oct 30, 2007)

*want to see a tempo and a rhythm, plus a new symbol?*

Thanks Kev for info on Heart of England plus Which Motorcaravan comparison. we are interested in new Symbol which we saw at NEC last month. We are awaiting test drive from local dealer but it keeps not happening!


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep, we like the look of the Symbol, but we think that for value for money the Tempo has it beat hands down.

Cranham in Upminster has a Symbol in stock if that helps.


Kev


----------

